# Que significa aquí vor



## marujon

Podeis. Explicarme que significa vor en esta frase
Ich denke mich calle volker stolz, vor judah fort.


----------



## osa_menor

marujon said:


> *¿*Podeis *e*xplicarme qu*é* significa _vor_ en esta frase:
> Ich denke mich calle volker stolz, vor judah fort*?*


¿Hay un poco más contexto? Porque, como es, no le encuentro mucho sentido a la frase.

Un saludo.


----------



## marujon

marujon said:


> Podeis. Explicarme que significa vor en esta frase
> Ich denke mich calle volker stolz, vor judah fort.


Ich verstehe dich; die satire ist der  heutzutage die hauptstarke der dichter, senatoren und hoflinge.
Ich denke mir alle  volker stolz, vor judah fort, aber der stolz der  romer ist unertraglich


----------



## osa_menor

marujon said:


> Ich denke mich calle volker stolz, vor judah fort.





marujon said:


> Ich denke mir alle volker stolz, vor judah fort, aber der stolz der romer ist unertraglich


Hay un montón de errores aquí. ¿Se puede leer el texto original en el web?


----------



## marujon

Es sacado del libro de ben  hur capitulo 6 pagina 65, y esta escrito así lo tengo delante


----------



## osa_menor

No puedo encontrar las líneas de arriba en la edición que hay en la red. Pero pienso que el "vor" es un error. Puede ser así:


marujon said:


> Ich verstehe dich; die Satire ist (der?) heutzutage die Hauptstärke der Dichter, Senatoren und Höflinge.
> Ich denke mir alle Völker stolz, *fuhr* Judah fort, aber der Stolz der Römer ist unerträglich.


----------

